# Verkaufe Assasin's Creed 3



## Andi316 (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Ich verkaufe hier eine Downloadversion von Assasin's Creed 3 (PC). Ich habe mir eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro gekauft und da bekommt man das Game dazu.

Bei Amazon kostet das Game aktuell 30€, ich würde die Lizenz für 15€ abgeben.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## LordCrash (7. Februar 2013)

Downloadversion heißt? Ubilauncher, Steam, ...?


----------

